
Show HN: OpinionFirst – direct democracy platform - arjnulrich
http://www.opinionfirst.com
======
arjnulrich
Hi guys,

Thanks for reading!

We've been working on this platform for quite a few years already. It was
launched a couple of months ago and are already reaching a great amount of
people in the Ukraine. I've joined quite recently as a product owner and would
love to hear your feedback!

OpinionFirst is the central platform for modern worldwide democracy and
democratic decision making. Your vote gives you influence. It helps citizens,
employees and members, involves communities, and facilitates the decision
making process! OpinionFirst can be used to support proposals affecting your
neighborhood, hometown, province, country or your groups/teams. Policymakers
will listen, it is decision making as it is supposed to be.

Let me know what you think!

Thanks, Arjen

